# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Free Xbox Live 48 Hour Codes

## wootpeng

Hey, I sell these codes for a living and someone retracted payment on these codes so I am posting them here to so they don't completely rip me off. You can only use these if you don't currently have an active subscription. It will give you 48 hours of gameplay. You can only enter one at a time meaning it has to expire for you to use it again.

For quick code entry use the xbox live website. 
US: https://live.xbox.com/en-US/accounts/RedeemToken.aspx

CODE: BV69V-343JR-HCWXG-RCWYK-M3DBG
CODE: KMKJM-XKFT3-FGG68-CBXYJ-V463W
CODE: B3RFD-B8333-38T29-GJ4WV-R2X9Y
CODE: DCPF8-J22HJ-4C88D-F63H2-RK2D8
CODE: HRVDJ-4PPB9-TVFD8-VHQJW-VBBHY
CODE: RM4YR-6YY68-JQJYH-336G9-B68HD
CODE: QDP29-YXWGK-QXTFV-V744V-WD9Q3
CODE: QXWX7-7WX8T-9KW4D-GMM48-J2G36
CODE: H2WF9-64M39-3BBQD-X7MGB-77MH6
CODE: VHYQ7-Q3PTF-P7697-M7Y9Q-VQPHW
CODE: P99F7-8JYP8-R4XJR-D3Q6H-FBWRM
CODE: K6894-CJPH4-6QXYW-QBJ8J-XPM7M
CODE: JGWVD-TFDFD-JCW42-RQRRX-9BKRB
CODE: R3746-C8G3G-6FT8X-TC92K-6WTY6
CODE: MP9QG-D4GYR-VFH7V-CCMKG-3MRVT
CODE: D9XJR-2CQYB-DHX3Q-CVFMF-YJHWJ
CODE: VF2HF-4GYG8-YTBC3-VQPYD-7MBMT
CODE: B73VR-QJXW6-F3KF2-83MW6-C3JHW
CODE: K6K3V-C93GX-D4JF4-4P44H-F6RBW
CODE: WHBKD-CDBMW-6KGCK-34J9Q-B3DCD
CODE: XK7HR-3DCJQ-PYMHP-QFMG7-9VYWT
CODE: XJ8KV-GJBF6-BWYWH-JB24V-CQYJT
CODE: WRWMV-XRYVR-3XR9W-H9FGR-GP6F8
CODE: PTJBG-PHMPX-R7XKK-KC9HP-KM86B
CODE: VKFRB-DVP2F-H669T-BHHK7-7HHMW
CODE: TG3TB-GG8KQ-THRYG-HRVT2-3RJWJ
CODE: B9C9F-P68YW-H24PT-P7FC4-9M7W3
CODE: GKGJV-G9GVV-MXW3R-4T9XX-46B8B
CODE: GBQFV-VHQK7-BMG78-8HJYH-JHMPB
CODE: FYQJM-8QJJX-KQ9K2-6TCVP-VYX2T
CODE: PPTKX-GCMJ7-M4GTM-JJ3JJ-D2R6G
CODE: VQ84J-X64KQ-64MQG-YVMDX-G424Q
CODE: J8RKT-3GXWP-FMVM6-D7CMP-RMWWQ
CODE: FMQ8H-8CM2G-6DVW7-82K4J-HDPGJ
CODE: J73JQ-BVGHD-27YV6-YVR6T-3M72G
CODE: VPPQD-4MRPQ-77X7T-Q7D92-P26GM
CODE: P6XXH-QB7BQ-22WBK-HV943-6TXFW
CODE: PPKDQ-3D4P6-MXBHQ-9WDYW-226GQ
CODE: GBVXW-2T8CW-WQWQG-48BG7-9WT6B
CODE: XVQ8H-QFJHT-K882K-HRRQG-FK3P6
CODE: FGDB6-T9KJV-D9F4T-MTR24-Q2R6T
CODE: RM397-QY26R-D9T47-PQRX7-DJT6D
CODE: H6KTJ-MYMH9-VVX9R-P974F-V7PTW
CODE: V37PV-YB3T6-BGQBD-BCGP3-8DDC8
CODE: MT4VX-HJCXK-WVG9K-G67GX-8HMPT
CODE: VG43R-7X2JW-VFT87-3QCB8-PCH9M
CODE: BMPX6-6KPMK-DFWMD-GTRXB-BVPT3
CODE: K7KRF-HHHWB-D69X8-MJPX3-RBWTY
CODE: QHXH8-M6P6W-KQRCD-G2JMF-P9BCJ
CODE: VQJW8-64RP9-CK96G-H4HVB-DFJT3
CODE: HFJC2-QG6DD-8GVMW-GTQHJ-8RVXT

----------


## Opirity

thanks i got Xboxlive-spek!

----------


## Kiev

*Thank you, needed some working ones.*

----------


## bayburt69

do you have codes ? :=)

----------

